# Snow tires/wheels for '04 330 Cic SP, please



## Virge (Jul 2, 2003)

I am new to this forum, even if I have been reading it for a while.
I just picked up my new '04 330 Cic, after trading in a '00 528iA.
BIG difference! And I love everything about the car.
My question relates to advice for snow tires/wheels, as I live in New England. Any suggestions, brands? How about wheels?
I always had all-season tires up to now, so this is something new for me, as is the convertible.
Thank you for the help!
Car info: steel blue, dark blue soft top, SP, xenons, NAV, steptronic, heated seats, CD changer.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

1) Tire Rack dot com, use their tire wheel package selector. 

2) There have been many threads about snowtires, do a search.

3) Post in the Tire Rack forum for a quicker response.


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

I had to get a set of dedicated winter tires for my wifes 325XiT here in Colorado's mountains 'cause the stock Conti AS's didn't cut it. We ended up with Dunlop Winter Sport M2's from Discount Tire. They work real well in the snow, ice, etc. and grip pretty well in the dry. I'm running 
them on the stock 16's in the winter. I used to live in Syracuse, NY and wouldn't run anything but dedicated winter tires up there ( in winter ) if I still lived there...


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

I second the Dunlop WinterSport M2's. They are great for the price and I actually prefer them to the LM-22 for the Boston area as they don't wear out as fast and no "squishy" feeling on the dry. Although, the LM-22 seemed to be a little better in powder or packed snow, the Dunlops were better on ice.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I have 225/45/17 Dunlop Winter Sport M2's also. Never got stuck during last winter and commuted in nearly every blizzard. Get the snows. :thumbup:


----------



## Virge (Jul 2, 2003)

Guys,
Thank you all for your thoughts, I think I will go with the Dunlop Winter Sports, on 16" wheels.
Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

All very good suggestions! If you deal with severe snow or live in the countryside, consider a Q rated winter tire instead. However if you've been using all season tires in the past, the Dunlop Winter Sport will seem like a large improvement over those, and have better handing in the dry than a Q rated snow tire. Here is a direct link to our 'winter' tire site for pricing and more info!

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

